# The first Knicks post!!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Hey Fellow Knicks fans! Who do you want us to pick at number 7 in the draft? I would love to see us get Wilcox or Dajuan(and only) Wagner. I keep hearing good things about this Brazilian cat= Nene Hillario. I just hope we dont select Borchardt who is rumored to go to us at 7. Do you think we will keep the pick or trade up or down? Personally, I think trading up would be bad because I think you can get equal value at 7 as you could in the top 3. Ming is no sure thing and Jay Williams isnt any better than Wagner,Wilcox, or Qyntel Woods.
Holla back fellow NYK fans!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Interesting insights, Fordy.

What are the New York papers saying? Does it appear that the Knicks are indeed leaning towards trading the pick, or are they going to go with the draft as is?

P.S. I'm still in the process of making avatars for all the teams, so if you rather have a Knick than Bobby Jackson, look for it sometime this evening...I hope to have at least one player per team by then.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Hey Ron. Most of the papers have us taking Borchardt or Wilcox. The Knicks worked out Hillario today and word was he was very impressive. Much needed size and athleticism the Knicks need. With idiot Scott Layden as GM, many Knicks fans are worried he will screw up the draft.
Ill keep an eye out for the avatars. Thanks!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> *With idiot Scott Layden as GM, many Knicks fans are worried he will screw up the draft.*


:yes:

I would be worried too, if I was a Knick fan. This guy has not impressed me AT ALL as a GM, it's a wonder the Knicks didn't go balls to the wall to get West...then again, maybe they did, and West just didn't want to go to another large city scrutinizing his every move. Who knows?


----------



## KashThaRipper (May 23, 2002)

the ideal situation for me would be for us to trade (kurt thomas & camby) for (olowokandi & clips 8th pick)

we could draft wagner and hilario at 7 and 8...

another thing i would love is to trade spree to teams that hold the 8-10 pick, that way we could draft caron butler....i really believe he can be the next PP.

a stretch, yet still a possibility:

Olowokandi
Hilario
Butler
Houston
Wagner


----------



## DENYKFan (May 23, 2002)

That would be a awesome team but to get back to reality, with Gayden as our GM that lineup is only a pipedream.

It still is fun and interesting to picture what the Knicks would be with a team like that though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I remember seeing Hillario play in the Goodwill Games. He looked pretty raw and physically intimidated. But then again you have to remember that dude is only 19? Just saying that if the Knicks need size that's ready to produce right away you won't be getting it with Nene.

Seeing as how Layden is the GM I wouldn't be suprised to see him waste it on Borchardt.  Can you say "the next Chris Mihm?"


----------



## KEEPCAMBYNY (May 23, 2002)

I hope Wagner or Gooden falls to us so, either would definitely bring immediate help to the Knicks. I think Wagner has what it takes to become a superstar and all of our PG's suck anyway. Camby/Spoon/KT is alot better than Jackson/Ward/Eisley, so I think we can live with our frontcourt as is for the moment, but something must be done immediately for our PG spot imo.


----------



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

Gooden or Wilcox would do.


----------



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

Hey guys! Just signed up today...anyway, I think drafting Borchardt will be a huge mistakes. But, Layden is known for making huge mistakes, right? :laugh: Curtis Borchardt will help us down low, but it still wouldn't solve our center needs. This is what we should do: Get Caron Butler at 7 if he's still there...if not, grab Qyntel "the Next T-Mac" Woods...if he's not there, then we get Wagner, if he's still there...at least one of these 3 will be there at 7, if it goes Ming, J-Will, Dunleavy, Gooden....One of these 3 will allow us to trade Sprewell...I know he's our best player, but we need a good point guard and a down-low man...I say we trade Sprewell for Wallace (of course, we need to balance the salaries, so fillers will be added)...this gives us a down-low presence, someone to dump the ball into and dominate. In the second round, get Smush Parker or Steve Logan. One of those guys could be our point guard for the future. So, next year's lineup could be something like this:

PG- Jackson/Logan/Ward
SG-Houston/Anderson/Postell
SF-Butler/Weatherspoon
PF-Wallace/Thomas/Harrington
C-Camby/Gatling (who we'll probably get with exception,  )

I think we should get McInnis with the exception and start him as our point guard...what do you guys think?


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Whats up Fordy74 fellow Mod, you'll have to come visit our Raptors board from time to time. The Knicks and Raptors had a growing rivalry acouple of seasons ago and was quited last season. I see both the Knicks and Raps renewing this rivalry next season, both teams will be in the playoffs.

I'm hopeing the Knicks choose one of these two big men: Wilcox, or Gooden.

But if they do decide to draft a player such as Wagner, hopefully they can move other players to fill that gap down the lane.

Wagner will turn into a franchise player, and NY would be a nice place for him.


----------



## Tkf (May 28, 2002)

I would love to obtain another pick also, this draft is deep and the knicks have a chance to start building on their future, this team needs to rebuild, plain and simple. with that being said If we can't get another pick, I would like Wilcox or wagner, either will do fine, If Layden picks Borchardt I will personally split layden's head to the white meat... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

As a Heat fan I think it would be STUPID of the Knicks to take Wagner at #7 for two reasons.1 Wagner is my FAVORITE player in the draft and I COULDNT stand seeing him in a Knick uni.2 u guys need a post game NOT another swingman DAMNIT! I think the Knicks should be looking at Wilcox/Stoudemire/Hilario or Borchardt,NOT I repeat NOT another swingman!:upset: 

I obviously HATE the Knicks with a passion cuz im a Heat fan,but I do want u to get good players so we can get this little rivalry of ours going again,and to get all those other SORRYA$$ teams out of our PRIME TIME slots.

If the Knicks get a good BIG MAN and the Heat get Butler we will both be back next season.

PLEASE GOD PLEASE let Butler drop to #10


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Welcome HeatLunatic. Invite some of your Heat buddies from ESPN over here... I agree we dont really need Juanny Wags but he is going to be terrific. An Iverson type talent IMO. I think we will end up with some size that we need with Wilcox or Butler although Butler isnt really a big presence but he has a terrific all around game. Layden has said he will not choose a need but choose the best player available. If he is serious than Wagner could go to the Knicks and give you more reasons to hate us seeing your boy Juanny in orange and blue! 
Thanx for joining Lunatic. Happy posting.


----------



## Tkf (May 28, 2002)

the knicks need to draft the best player, I don't care what position he plays, that will allow us to trade other players to fill our needs. If wagner is available at #7 then take him..BTW the heat need more than Coran Butler to contend again, yall need a bench and a younger PG, strick did fine but his minutes need to be reduced...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Trade what players to fill your needs?The Knicks gave bench players HUGE contracts Anderson/Spoon/Ward,and im pretty sure even the White Knight has a pretty good contract for TOTALLY SUCKING!The Heat fans COULDNT believe that we gave B.G. the money we did,but then the Knicks give Houston franchise $$$.

Also Spre is ur BEST player and the only logical thing to trade him for is a BIG MAN since ur team is loaded at swingman,but what team is gonna give u an ALL-STAR not to mention SUPER-STAR PF/C for an ALL-STAR G,when ALL-STAR G in this league come a dime a dozen?

To tell u the truth Travis Best is almost a lock to sign with Miami this offseason.

C - Zo/Step
PF - BG/Ellis
SF - Butler/JJ
SG - EJ/House
PG - Best/Strick/Carter

To me thats a team that can compete in the East.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Trade what players to fill your needs?The Knicks gave bench players HUGE contracts Anderson/Spoon/Ward,and im pretty sure even the White Knight has a pretty good contract for TOTALLY SUCKING!The Heat fans COULDNT believe that we gave B.G. the money we did,but then the Knicks give Houston franchise $$$.
> 
> Also Spre is ur BEST player and the only logical thing to trade him for is a BIG MAN since ur team is loaded at swingman,but what team is gonna give u an ALL-STAR not to mention SUPER-STAR PF/C for an ALL-STAR G,when ALL-STAR G in this league come a dime a dozen?
> ...


I think you mean contend for another top 5 lottery pick.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

wow, i just came across te very first post on this board somehow I found it while doing a search of something else.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Does anyone think we would be a better team without that McDyess trade?


We would have draft Chris Wilcox at PF. Had Milos as our PG with a roster spot so he could have came over. Still had Camby and Spree. 03 draft selected Jarvis Hayes.


----------

